# How can you trace a laptop that accessed an insecure wi-fi connection?



## logitechfan (Apr 26, 2010)

Is it possible to track/trace down who accessed an insecure wi-fi connection using their computer or laptop? Say the MAC address of the wireless adaptor is spoofed, and the "Computer name" is not identifiable, is there any other way of tracking down someone who used an insecure wi-fi connection?


----------



## scottsee (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes.. Don't do it.


----------



## logitechfan (Apr 26, 2010)

scottsee said:


> Yes.. Don't do it.


I didn't say I am accessing a insecure wi-fi. If it is possible, can you state how?


----------



## scottsee (Feb 28, 2007)

No, it's against the Terms of Service. It seems every time I share a piece of in site the topic or my post gets deleted.. Sorry..


----------



## logitechfan (Apr 26, 2010)

scottsee said:


> No, it's against the Terms of Service. It seems every time I share a piece of in site the topic or my post gets deleted.. Sorry..


Sorry I don't get what's against TOS? I said I'm not trying to access or do anything illegal. This question is for educational purpose only. If you can't post here, why don't you PM me?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Your post/question has been reviewed and we think it is best that the thread be closed.

They is no way we can determine what/why you are asking, especially since you stated "educational purpose only".

Just because CAN get for free, does not mean you are ALLOWED to get it.
That is Theft of Service.

BG


----------

